# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New Blueridge BR-40T Review

## Ed Goist

I received my new Blueridge BR-40T tenor guitar this weekend, and I am quite impressed. I ordered the tenor from Jamie at Hot Strings Guitar Shop, and asked him to set it up in GDAE tuning. Here are my initial impressions and some pics:

Appearance, fit, and finish are excellent. The solid Sitka Spruce top has a beautiful, deep grain pattern and high-gloss finish. The Mahogany sides and back are also quite stunning. The soundhole Rosette is very classy, and the tortoise heel cover is a nice touch. I particularly like that the pickguard for mine was sent along unattached. I strongly prefer the look of the guitar without the tortoise pickguard, so it will not be getting attached. Finally, the vintage-style, nickel-plated, open-back tuners with their butterbean-style buttons are a perfect compliment to the overall look. I frankly think it's remarkable to find a guitar in this price range appointed like this. *Grade: A*

Playability is outstanding. Although these guitars are said to be 'clones' of the Martin O-18T, I am fairly certain that my Blueridge has larger frets and more of a fretboard radius than my Martin 000-15. The nut width is just a hair over 1 1/4", but the outside string spacing is just 1" at the nut. The large frets, the fretboard radius (I'm guessing 12"), the nut width/string spacing, and a very comfortable neck profile all make for excellent playability. Also, Jamie performed a very good set-up on this instrument - The frets are even and nicely polished, and the action is quite good (~3/32" under the G string at fret 12). *Grade: A*

Tone is strong and even. The instrument has a clear and classic voice all up and down the fretboard and can really thunder on the low end when one digs into the 42 gauge G string. Fantastic for Blues, Rock and Folk. I hadn't realized how much I was missing a 'guitar voice' in my playing. I really look forward to getting to know this instrument's voice better. *Grade: B+*

Overall, I'd have to say that I am very pleased, and quite impressed by this tenor guitar. Also, there can be no doubt that this instrument is a remarkable value.
*Overall Grade: A*

Any downsides? Not really...Maybe the need to adjust to the longer scale on this compared to the octave mandolin (that extra 7/8 of an inch can really make a difference on a fret 1 to fret 5 stretch!  :Redface: ).

----------


## Ron McMillan

Congratulations on your latest acquisition, Ed. Looks beautiful. I'm interested to hear how it sounds.


ron

----------


## rico mando

Awesome ed .  :Mandosmiley:   have you tried any open tunings ? I have had my tenor in cgcg the whole year . and sometimes Bflat F Bflat F

----------


## Charles E.

Ed, it looks great. I would love to play one some day. Enjoy!

----------


## Londy

Excellent Ed.  However, I am shocked that you sold the OM!  I am looking forward to hearing this new addition. I too am looking for a new addition.  An OM and a mando that has a more mellow sound not brassy or bluegassy.  




> Ed, it looks great. I would love to play one some day. Enjoy!

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks very much Ron, Rico, Charley, and Londy. I appreciate it.
Londy, although it was difficult for me to move the Weber OM (it really was a great instrument), I just wasn't playing it enough to justify keeping it. I came to realize that in that tonal register, I prefer the general character of a flat-top guitar over an octave mandolin. So, the next stop on the journey was the tenor guitar. 
Though it's only been a day, I'll admit to being smitten by the Blueridge already!
Here are three short, one-take video 'sound checks' of the new Blueridge:
* Neil Young's 'Heart of Gold'
* Basic Blues Shuffle 
* Some finger picking fun

----------


## Ron McMillan

It has a great big sound. You're going to have a lot of fun there. 

ron

----------


## Ed Goist

Quick follow-up...
I have had the Blueridge for about a month now, and I continue to be blown away by it.
Rather incredible quality for the price (did I just get a good one?). I have A/B'ed it with my Martin 000-15 and the Blueridge is right there tone-wise! Actually, it might even be a little more responsive.
I had planned for the Blueridge to be a "transitional" instrument, and that if I really liked the tenor guitar, I'd upgrade at some point in the future. Instead, I feel like I've got a "keeper" with this one!
I would have expected to have to pay twice as much as I did to get a guitar of this quality. Incredible.
Oh, and getting the hard-shell case and paying for the premium set-up were two of the smarter things I have done recently.
This has become my primary instrument.

----------


## Seonachan

I'll echo your sentiments, having owned a BR-40T for about 6 months now. I love the sound, and the overall "playability" - everything from the body size to the size and feel of the neck to the smoothness of the strings on the fingerboard - are just right for me. The only thing that would improve it for me would be a slightly smaller scale length, but then again I can always capo.

----------


## fox

Hi Ed, how are you getting on with the BR40?
I cant find a 40s for sale in the UK but there are BR60s available, do you know what the difference is between them apart from cost?
I cant find any bad reports about the 40 but I cant find much at all about the 60!

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Fox; after going back to being primarily a 6-string player I reluctantly sold my BR-40T. I just wasn't playing it enough to justify keeping it. Though I have purchased & sold many instruments over the years, I can count on one hand the instruments I regret selling, and the BR-40T is one of those instruments. It was excellent in every way.

It is my understanding that the higher tiered Blueridge tenors are basically the same platform, but with more bling & slightly different laminate for the back & sides. (The BR-60T & BR-70T have laminate Rosewood back & sides).

You can find a really nice comparison of the three Blueridge tenor models here. Once you are one the page click on "0-14 Fret (Tenor)".

Good luck!

----------


## fox

Thanks Ed, the BR60T in the UK (nearest available to me) cost £549 or $950 ... not such a bargain as in the US but I do rather fancy one!!

----------


## Adam Tracksler

I have the BR-70T and its great. I did a video review a while ago -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vzwP1Oscqs

----------

fox

----------


## Steve Zawacki

My BR-40T is fabulous.  As an experiment I put nylon strings on it last week. The results were better than I expected.  Used 4 strings from a set of "Ernie Ball" strings and, once they stabilized, are quite pleasing.  This guitar keeps surprising me.

----------

Marion Rose

----------


## fox

Ha finally won me a BR60T on Ebay UK! Got it for just about half the retail price  :Smile:  Should be here by the weekend.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Steve Zawacki

> Ha finally won me a BR60T on Ebay UK! Got it for just about half the retail price  Should be here by the weekend.


It's a great guitar.  Am really shocked on how good the Blueridge tenors are.  

Can't make up my mind which tuning or strings sound best.  Have gone from CGDA to GDAE to GDAE nylon and back to CGDA.  They all sound great.

----------

fox

----------


## Frank elliot

I think it will be sometime before I see one of these in Australia. Could I have some measurements please.

----------


## Steve Zawacki

> I think it will be sometime before I see one of these in Australia. Could I have some measurements please.


Here's the Saga Music product site for the 40T.  There's all the info and more there.

http://www.sagamusic.com/products/pr...px?item=BR-40T

----------

